# Chloe after haircut



## happyxix (Sep 3, 2013)

Well NOW I see the poodle... 

Under the old hair she pretty much has a poodle head.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh she is scrumptious!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is so so cute.. Yes there is definitely a poodly look!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love that top photo in particular. what a gorgeous puppy! How old is she?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She is soo cute. And soo happy in that first picture.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so cute love the first picture she looks so happy like she just wants to pounce on you


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable. I love her color and she is a little peanut. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

She is soooooo sweet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh cute sweet puppy!


----------



## happyxix (Sep 3, 2013)

Grove said:


> I love that top photo in particular. what a gorgeous puppy! How old is she?


She is 4 months old and growing ever so slowly.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG . . I could KISS that face bout a million times!!!!! XXXXXOOOOO


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah she is so cute and dainty 

What gorgeous bright sparkly eyes she has ...

Just delicious 

xxx


----------

